# Mini mare due end of August and question on foal color"" UPDATE page5 more color questions once agai



## Never2Mini (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello how is everyone ? My Mini Mare Miss Ida is getting close ! She is due around the end of August.




Wanted to share a new picture of her belly. She has been rubbing her bum her poor tail head looks bad.





Some might remember my appy filly Dreama born back in May. She is doing really well ! This foal stuff is all new to me. I am getting ready to send in her application to be registered to AMHA & AMHR but not sure what color to register her.



Hope you can see her color well enough in these pictures. If you click on picture they show up a little better.


----------



## horse_apples (Aug 2, 2013)

I can't help you with your foal's coat color but I couldn't pass up telling you - she is ADORABLE!!!!! I wanna hug her


----------



##  (Aug 2, 2013)

Hard to tell how much pattern is there. Could you do a side shot so we can see where her spots go up to, please? Does she have any spots on her face or neck??

So far, I'd register her as a chestnut appaloosa -- and we'll expand on the "markings" once I can see her body and her spots,

It obvious she's going to grey out, so you'll actually be left with a gray/white horse with spots!! She'll be beautiful, as she is now.

Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## Never2Mini (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Horseapples. She loves to be hugged.





Diane I will get some better pictures. I was thinking she was a bay. Its hard to see in those shots her mane is almost black. She was born a mousey like color. Hopefully I can get some better lighting tomorrow.


----------



## Never2Mini (Aug 2, 2013)

This her at 4days old.


----------



## FirstTimeMiniMom (Aug 2, 2013)

shes adorable!


----------



##  (Aug 2, 2013)

She looks darker in these pictures - the others gave her more of a red sheen, so I was thinking chestnut/sorrel. You said her mane and tail were black? Does she have those telltale black socks that bays have?

She's such a pretty little girl!! And how far do her spots go? On her neck or face?

What color were mom and dad? Do you have pictures of them we can see? I just LOVE those spots!!


----------



## chandab (Aug 3, 2013)

I looked earlier but didn't post. While I didn't notice any dark legs, the dark tail said Bay to me, so that's my vote.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2013)

No good with colours, but have to agree that she is a gorgeous little girl.





I also think we need some new pics of Miss Ida and all her updated info as she looks as though she is getting very close!


----------



##  (Aug 3, 2013)

So we'll go with bay, but I'm still waiting to hear about the spots for the patterning. I see spots on her butt, and it looks like maybe on her sides?


----------



## Never2Mini (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Gals.



She is the apple of my eye.





Hubby promised to help me get some better side shots here shortly.



Her legs are not black but still a mousey looking color. She has spots up to around her wither area. No spots on her chest or face other then her big star and stripe. Let me go look for some pictures of momma. I do have some of daddy but he is not mine. Can I post them here ? He is a few spot appy that has greyed. I was told by one person he was a bay and another told me he was black before greying.



Her dam is registered as a grey. I am not sure that is right. I know in the Mountain horse world she would be registered as chocolate with flax mane & tail.

I hope Miss Ida's foal is easier to tell its color.



She is a dark bay breed to a buckskin.


----------



## Never2Mini (Aug 3, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of Dolly Dreama's Dam.














This one was shortly after I got her last summer. She was sun bleached a bit.


----------



## Never2Mini (Aug 3, 2013)

Here are a couple more of Dreama. I took these yesterday. They still are hard to see her color but they are a couple of my favorites of her.



Hubby should be home soon so I can hopefully get some better shots but its not looking good outside. Looks like it wants to rain. Grr !


----------



## Never2Mini (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry no new pictures today. It rained and is so dreary. I did look at her more closely today. Diane you might be right with chestnut. Her legs are still the mousey looking but have a bit more red cast to them. Just the other regular size foals I had experience with in the past that were sorrel/chestnut were born red with cream legs and belly not that mousey color she was. I don't know she has me scratching my head.


----------



## chandab (Aug 4, 2013)

Since the dam is a silver black, its possible the foal is a silver bay (often they look like sorrel/chestnut but have mousy colored legs).


----------



##  (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, mom registered as a grey is certainlly wrong. As Chanda says, she is obviously a beautiful silver black, therefore, if daddy was truly a bay before greying out, then she's most probably a silver bay. And with spots to her withers (more than just a blanket), but with her dark neck, legs and head, you could call her a near leopard. She's going to grey out, and will be very pretty when she's almost all white with just her spots showing!

A very pretty young lady, indeed!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, looks like the other color "gurus" have answered. I don't know about the appaloosa coloring - but I was going to suggest silver bay on the little filly and silver black on her dam. I have always hated combining "true grey" with mistakenly called "grey" & "chestnut" (silvers, silver bays & "chocolates") - but color is the "icing" and since your "cake" is so awesome - can't say she's hated in any way, shape or form! She's a little beauty regardless of her mature color.

I love the silver coloring and WOW, when you combine it with appaloosa or paint markings - OOOHHH LALA!!

***Added - I now have a pasture full of solid silvers and silver tobiano Shetlands - some of which are double registered as Miniature Horses. Want a silver overo Shetland and then would love a couple of silver appaloosa mini's, too!


----------



## Never2Mini (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Gals..I didn't think grey was right for momma..Sorry no new pictures today its raining and still dreary. Snapped a couple in the barn but they are harder to see then the ones I already posted. Maybe tomorrow. I am excited to watch her change over the years.



She is such a in your pocket type. Today she got her feet rasped for the first time.





Now to sit back and see what my other mare has.



She is looking real loose in her tail head area but not bagging up really yet. She is suppose to be due around the end of August. I just moved her into the stall with the camera today and moved Dolly and Dreama out. Now I can't watch little Dreama from the house.



Would love to have a camera in all their stalls.


----------



## Never2Mini (Aug 30, 2013)

Miss Ida had her foal this morning at 10:30 am. It was a text book delivery !

I turned my Mini's out for the day and went on some errands. Coming home back my driveway I noticed Ren first looking down at something. Then I seen it was Ida laying down ! Ren was giving her support. He was standing at her head and kissing her. Then I seen right behind Ida was the foal still in bag just trying to sit up ! I think I jumped out of the van before Hubby totally stopped. Ran out to the pasture to them in a dress kicking off heels as I went. lol ! The bag was torn but still on foals head. Down I went on my knees and pulled it off ! Out popped a gorgeous buckskin !..Its a Boy !


----------



## chandab (Aug 30, 2013)

congrats! what a little doll.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh many congratulations!! Well done Miss Ida - and well done you for a quick save!!






He's a very handsome little lad! Keep the pictures coming please.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 30, 2013)

big congrats on your handsome new guy ,sounds like timing was everything just there in time to go to the rescue

can we get a video of you getting out of the car and running ....lol


----------



## countrymini (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats on the gorgeous boy! can't wait for more photos!


----------



##  (Aug 30, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS ON A HANDSOME LITTLE ONE!! Great save!!

Look forward to more pictures of this handsome boy!! GOOD JOB MISS IDA!!


----------



## FirstTimeMiniMom (Aug 30, 2013)

awww what a little sweetie!! congrats!


----------



## Never2Mini (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks everybody !



I am so pleased with both of my first ever foals. I was planning on selling this foal but.... that was before he arrived. He is a keeper! Sorry honey we will need another stall in the barn.





Sorry Eagle Ring no video of my crazy mad dash





I need to get some new dry pictures to share. He is much lighter in color today and his black points are much more noticeable. His eyes look blue ?


----------



##  (Aug 31, 2013)

We can't wait for those dry pictures either!!


----------



## Never2Mini (Sep 1, 2013)

Got some dry pictures today



He sure loves to catch air ! lol ! He is a bit more shy with us then Dreama was at this age. I need to get new pics of Dreama. She has shed and is a different color now and has spots all over even on her face now.


----------



##  (Sep 1, 2013)

He's a handsome boy for sure!!

And YES -- I would LOVE to see SPOTS!!!! Pictures......


----------



## chandab (Sep 1, 2013)

OMG! Your little guy is just too cute.


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 1, 2013)

O my, but you have all the fancy colors covered this year, doncha?

Nice colt!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 2, 2013)

Love those last pics - he really is a happy chappy isn't he - handsome and very cute too!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 2, 2013)

He is a darling!!!!


----------



## Never2Mini (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Everybody ! I feel so blessed that every thing went smoothly with both delivery's and both foals are what I hoped for.





Had little scare last night with the colt. He was straining to pee over and over with only little coming out. Thank god ! it ended up being he was constipated and nothing wrong with his water pipe. After baby enema he was back to his self and no more straining. He is a stinker however. He wants to mouth me all the time. He also likes to kick. He double barrel kicked me in the arm and threaten to do it 3 more times. I gave him a quick slap on the rump every time. He soon decided that wasn't a good thing to do. Till today he kicked at me again but with only one leg. He is a handful. His nickname is Little Devil. lol ! Still need a name for him. Thinking something sweet and nice so maybe he will grow into it. lol ! Are colts normally more ornery this way ?

I got a couple pics of Dreama to show how her color has changed. She is even getting spots on her face now they look like freckles. She is learning to be a big girl and halter to and from the barn. She is getting more and more independent in the pasture and leaving mom to hang out with my gelding Renegade. She will be 4 months on the 11th. I plan on weaning her then. Do you all do it cold turkey ? I could separate her and momma at night in their own stalls and turn them out in the day time together ? Or do you all recommend cold turkey and no Momma in pasture either ? For how long will they need to be separated ?










Couldn't leave out Little Devil.


----------



##  (Sep 6, 2013)

LOVE THOSE SPOTS!!!!!! She's looking great!!

I always do "cold turkey" and never had any problems with it. Is she still nursing quite a bit, or just occassionally?

LOVE that little devil!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 6, 2013)

We always do cold turkey too, but we dont wean until ours are around 6 months. Have you got a companion for her - someone who will put up with or even join in with her foaly antics? It makes weaning time much easier.


----------



## Never2Mini (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Gals, Miss Dreama is hardly nursing at all. I have been turning her and momma out with my 2 yr old gelding for awhile now. Dreama and him are good buddies. Dreama even follows him in the pasture out of site of momma. I was going to wait a bit to wean but momma is a bit thin. Vet said she would be that way till I weaned the foal. He also said after 3 months the mare's milk really doesn't have much nutritional value. I did not know that. I attached a couple pics of Dreama and Renegade. Renegade even showed her how to drink from the creek that feeds into are pond. I just happened to be outside and got to watch him show her. It was cute !





Any suggestions on dealing with Little Devil colt. He loves to kick at me and bites everything. I have been giving him a quick slap on the rump when he kicks out at me and tapping him with my finger on the nose or chin when he bites. I also have been wrapping my arms around him and holding him till he relaxes. He is a stinker ! Is it more common for the colts to be like this ?

Renegade and Dreama




Here they are right after Renegade showed Dreama how to get a drink.


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 8, 2013)

This year, our filly is the way "little Devil" is. I don't think it's just gender related.

Sounds like you have a good handle on what you are doing. Does he have a lot of whiskers? Our babies this year have really long ones. If you get time w/o "jumping on" your little dude, when he bites at you grab whiskers and just kinda hold them or pull. Try not to hit him or yank - but it works wonders. Another way is to have him "run into" body parts. For big horse foal and some of the larger ponies, an elbow works well. Otherwise, your knee? He looks sooo tiny...

Can you kick him back - preferably just like a horse would? (with your "butt" to him and kicking backwards). You do have to connect at least the first couple of times for it to mean something to him. After that, just threatening may/should work... Though it sounds like he will keep trying. Honestly, it's harder for me to do that now than 15 years ago - but it works.

Other than that, I've just been very watchful (sometimes that's sooo trying, LOL). As he aims, pushing his butt away from you shoves him off balance and they get tired of it after a while...


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep! We often get 'little devils' born here too - girls as well as boys! We mostly follow what Paula says - pushing them away with a hand on the butt followed by a clap of the hands to send them scurrying off. A lot of foals do bite for some reason - I think it is because of normal foal behaviour - if they are with other young companions, they tend to launch themselves at one of their young friends biting or grabbing at them before wheeling away to encourage them to come play. They soon seem to realise that humans dont join in with the playing game and give up! For those few that continue with the biting game, a gentle tap on the nose (not the face) once they are a bit older, together with a sharp 'NO!' and a step forward into the youngster's space, usually seems to call a halt to that activity!


----------



##  (Sep 8, 2013)

Perfect Anna! That's what I've always done, too.

With weaning, since she's really not nursing much, I'd just take her from momma, and give momma a week to dry up, and then you may actually be done. Such a good mommy teaching her to drink something else. I had 2 of my mares completely wean their babies somewhere between the 3rd and 4th months. I went to pull the two to wean them at 4 months, and found that neither momma had any milk at all and were completely dried up. Back into the herd they went! Guess they got tired of nursing their babies. But the babies were just fine, fat and sassy!


----------



## Never2Mini (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I will kept after him.




Dreama bit at me and kicked at me a couple times then was quick to learn not a good idea. This little fellow is more persistent and stubborn. Just like his momma. She also has a stubborn streak.

You know I need to look at Dolly's udders. I haven't seen Dreama nurse for awhile. Hopefully a week apart will do the trick. I might give it a try next week. I think it is going to bother me more then them. I hate to see my first baby growing up so quick.


----------



## Never2Mini (Sep 11, 2013)

Ladies Ladies I need color help yes again.



Both my foals are determined to teach me lots. lol ! I guess they heard me say I am not planning on breeding again. My colt is now changing color. I thought he was a buckskin like daddy but.....I think he is going to be a smoky black..I was told he also has a slight chance of being a smoky grullo but I am not sure on that. He has the blue gray eyes that some buckskin are born with plus I read so are smoky blacks..I guess this is why I could not think of a name for him yet. lol ! Someone higher up was trying to tell me wait to see his color. Here is some pictures I took today. He is 12 days old.










Not sure you can see to well in this picture but he looks black all over under his light coat color.


----------



## chandab (Sep 11, 2013)

If he doesn't have a distinct dorsal stripe, then he's not a grullo. He sure looks buckskin, but perhaps he's going to end up a rich dark buckskin, instead of a golden buckskin. What color are both parents, you said sire is a buckskin, but what shade? If you own both parents, please share pictures, it could help.

Oh, and he's terribly cute.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Sep 11, 2013)

Trust me, the color changes a lot.

One of our colts looked like a standard buckskin, now at almost 5 months he looks brown. Was told by the nice people on the Miniature forum he is a brown buckskin. My business partner, his owner, doesn't like the word brown. She says chocolate buckskin.

One of our fillies is still a guess. When she was born, she looked like a dunskin with sabino. Now she is turning silver(possible silver dapple). Mare was bred to a smoky grullo(homozygous black) once. My stallion(silver smoky black) got out and covered her twice. We think the second stallion is the father, but we will have to test. She is the same age as the above talked about brown buckskin. Here's newborn pics and resent pics.


----------



## Never2Mini (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry Chandab I don't own Daddy. He was a medium tan with dark points. Momma is a real dark bay. She was born a normal red looking bay with black points but darkened with age. I will attach a picture of her below. Plus on first page of this post is a prego pic of her taken shortly before she delivered. Oh Magic Marker I would be tickled if he was a brown (chocolate) buckskin. I think they are very pretty ! Is brown or chocolate also what some call a sooty buckskin ?

Good news today little colt never kicked at me once ! Hurray ! He also came right to me in the pasture.



He did bite but hay can't ask for perfect at 12 days old. lol !!

This is momma in her winter fluff. Sorry I don't have a whole lot of pics of her yet.


----------



##  (Sep 11, 2013)

As Chanda said, without the "dun" characteristics, he can't be grullo.

It's hard to distinguish Smoky Blacks, since 1 copy of the cream gene has little effect on the single black hairs. It's hard to know without doing genetic testing on whether a horse is a smoky black, a sooty buckskin or a sooty dark bay. But, if dad was a buckskin "1 cream gene" and with the birth presentation of an obvious buckskin colored baby, I'm leaning towards a darker, rich color buckskin, but time will tell, once we can see those legs and if he developed the dark points.

Crossing a buckskin on a bay gives you a 43.95% chance of a buckskin or a bay -- with a smokey black being only a 2.93% chance. He's beautiful, so we'll either have to watch as he sheds that foal coat, or you can have him color tested for $25/test and know for sure. Sometimes, genetically, horses are found to be quite different than their visual appearance. So, if you're going to breed him, you might want to know for sure, but if it doesn't matter, then just enjoy him, and we'll watch how he changes!!


----------



## Never2Mini (Sep 12, 2013)

This is fun and exciting watching both my foals changing. No plans on breeding. I do plan on getting him gelded and hope he will make a future cart pony. I hope he does stay a buckskin of any shade but if not he is still a keeper.



He has the prettiest color eyes right now. They are blue gray but I know they will change. From reading online I found out blue gray eyes are common for buckskin and smokey blacks. That is where I got to thinking he might be a smokey black plus with the blue/black looking on his face after him shedding some but only time will tell.



This all makes me even more excited for next spring to see what both foals will shed out to be !



Its like Christmas over and over...


----------



## Wings (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd be leaning towards buckskin as well


----------



## Never2Mini (Sep 29, 2013)

Snapped a few new pictures to share. Little buckskin colt will be a month old on Monday. Can't believe its been a month ! I think he has a name Co-Pilot.



He is much better at not kicking at me.



He does still like to taste me at times.



He is very hard to get pictures of these days. He likes to guard my boots.

Dreama is now 18 wks old. She is doing Great at haltering !



Will be weaning her very soon. I have been separating her and mom at feed times. She keeps getting more spots every time I look her over.





He spotted me ! lol !




Yep ! Loves my boots. He tries to teeth on them.




Only time I can get a good shot. He is a chunk ! Momma feeds him good ! He looks fluffy but trust me he is solid.




Trying to get the shots needed to register her.




lol ! Getting the stink eye. She was getting tried of standing around for her pictures.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh they are both looking great - he certainly is a little chunka munka!!


----------



##  (Sep 29, 2013)

What a little chubby!!! So darn cute!! And look how grown up Dreama looks!!


----------



## Never2Mini (Oct 2, 2013)

I know my Little Dreama is growing up so darn fast !



Co-Pilot is so ornery ! I thought Dreama being my first foal was ornery but I was wrong. Co-Pilot gets upset at his mom and literally throws tantrums..lol !


----------



##  (Oct 2, 2013)

What else can you expect? He's a boy!!


----------

